# how does marijuana make you feel



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

if you've smoked recently, or sometime. to me, i get very introspected and anxious if i smoke alone, and makes my dp way worse. it used to be fun but not so anymore, which is why i stopped.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

stickdude said:


> if you've smoked recently, or sometime. to me, i get very introspected and anxious if i smoke alone, and makes my dp way worse. it used to be fun but not so anymore, which is why i stopped.


When this all happened in 2002 (hppd/dp) I couldnt continue smoking pot regularily.
I remember smoking it 2 times, once in late 2002 and halloween 2003, I got very anxious, and my heart was beating so fast, I dont know why I reacted that way, but I know that was a sure sign to stop.
Havent Smoked since october 2003.
Take Care Brotha.
Stay away from the greens.

Much Love
Bianca


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

before i got DP from anxiety realted issues i smoked cannabis everyday for about 5 years....maybe more (i forget). I stopped smoking cannabis after i became all DP and weird. Then i felt better and had a little go again and it made the DP so much more worse, everything was just totally weird and just stupid....i went totally off it. I was too scared 
i had a smoke the other day and i managed to control the thoughts. even though my hands didnt feel like mine and peoples faces were coming across weird again (like they did without the smoke) i actually didnt feel too afraid of all the weirdness. In actual fact i seem to be controlling how i feel at the moment with or without a smoke. i smoked cannabis mainly for pain relief for silly legs and arms and bone problems (im hyperflexible and have arthritic joints). I wouldnt advise smoking cannabis when you are suffering from DP but i have managed to control the weirdness when i am stoned. i just try to think worry and not spin put (hard i know) rather than thinking about the THC causing my brain to be altered chemically. And if you do have a smoke just get up and make loads of cups of tea all the time...the distraction helps and the tea (with sugar) helps keep the tummy churns away!! but best advice...LEAVE IT ALONE.....xxx


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

smooshkin said:


> And if you do have a smoke just get up and make loads of cups of tea all the time...the distraction helps and the tea (with sugar) helps keep the tummy churns away!! but best advice...LEAVE IT ALONE.....xxx


yeah the only way i could manage to stop from panicing so much was to talk to people about something and focus on the conversation. if im alone, all i can think about is how i might be going crazy. but you're right, best advice is to leave it


----------



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

dancing in your panties helps!!!


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

It has been a very long time since I toked, but I remember well the incredible wierdness that started happening after a few years of use and especially after onset of dr/dp. It was unbearable. Unreality intensified to the max while stoned, I could hardly follow converstaions, I did not know who I was or others were and laughter was uncontrollable. But the most important thing I feel was the introspection. I would dwell and ruminate the whole time till I would jsut bottom out mentally. I would be paranoid as to how I looked and sounded to others. I think that this introspection even more than the anxiety was the cause of my dp/dr. You can stare only so long at an object before it "disappears". I would imagine that introversion, obsessional thinking and hyper self awareness are not good bed partners with mjane, especially if these are predispositions.

I some times get an urge just for old times sake to partake, but the horror of those last few months smoking will never let me revisit that insanity.
jft


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

Marijuana will in know way help you... just cuz ur friends get high and feel good doesnt mean ur gonnna feel good. They are all eventually gonna fade away or burn out. its a fact.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Anyone who has DP/DR and uses street drugs is definately asking for it. Obviously you are predisposed to developing such a mental illness. Marijuana is a COMMON trigger of DPD, panic attacks, generalized anxiety disorder, social anxiety, and schizophrenia.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry but it's the truth. I'm sure you already knew that too.



poonanny said:


> Schizophrenia??? way to ruin my night university girl.... or should i say 'doubt inducing debbie'... lol 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I haven't actually smoked in over 2 years but on Friday I went to a party and was in a room full of weed. The whole room was straight smoke and I think I caught a little high from contact.

I felt a little high, and it wasn't too bad, but I still wouldn't actually smoke or get high on purpose.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Steer well clear of that crap. I mean it. Its active ingredient is a powerful pychotropic.

You very rarely hear about it, but there are thousands of previously normal young people in hopsital after a single puff of weed, and who have developed full blown schizophrenic symptoms.

There are many studies on this - some really good Swedish ones. If you are geneticall predisposed to psychotic illness (and who knows), then you are playing with lava smoking that filth.

If you do it, it's up to you, but don't be suprised at the consequences.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't actually feel very good smoking week, don't know why. A little seems to do me over, I get very introspective, introverted, even DP'ed. So I don't do it. I much prefer drinking.


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

i find that it depends on who i am with, i try and smoke with people i met after i got dp, because if i smoke with people i used to before i had dp and dr, i get flash backs, but usually just my boyfriend and i smoke it, and its great


----------



## beatnikbdog (Jan 8, 2005)

i dont personally smoke, because it triggers panic now that im dp/dr... however, i think it's a little excessive to say that it triggers schizophrenia. this may happen very rarely, but only in people who are already predisposed. very few people are truly predisposed, so mentioning schizophrenia is uncalled for.. im not advocating pot smoking of course, but i think that a couple of the comments on this thread were unrealistic and produce unnecessary fear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Swedish studies you say, Hm, that does carry some weight.

How does it make me feel?
In a word, DEPERSONALIZED 

Take martinelvs very sound advice and stay well clear of it, just one puff could set off a chain of events that will change your life FOREVER!

Jamie


----------



## beatnikbdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> Take martinelvs very sound advice and stay well clear of it, just one puff could set off a chain of events that will change your life FOREVER!


Too late, it already has. But panic/DP is completely different than schizophrenia. That's all I'm trying to say.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Makes me feel uncomfortable, with all my muscles relaxing... I feel as if my spine is about to snap ... so i have to keep moving around in a chair to feel comfortable... Maybe laying down would be a winner but i don't want to try it again.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

DR WHO said:


> Take martinelvs very sound advice and stay well clear of it, just one puff could set off a chain of events that will change your life FOREVER!
> 
> Jamie


 You could take 1 aspirin and die of a bleeding ulcer as well but it's not likely to happen. A person with NO history of mental illness has about the same chance of having a psychotic episode from one puff of weed. Probley less.

Not that i advocate people using weed because it's not without it's danger's. But the whole one puff of weed can change your life forever sounds like something from a 1960's DARE program and will just make people laugh. It's like those stupid anti-drug commercial's on TV.

Anyway back when i used weed it depended largely on the situation. If i was in a comfortable place with people i liked i would feel relaxed and sociable. If i was in a place with people that i didnt like and just didnt get along with i would be nervous, kinda anti-social and i would just want to get the hell out of there.

One positive thing weed did was act as kind of a mood stabilizer for me and make me stop and think. It really helped my rage impulses alot.

However it ended up making my social anxiety worse. Also i could never quit smoking cigg's while i smoked weed so i eventually had to quit smoking the stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

This is what I like about you Comfortably Numb: You?re not as such defending but just making sure the ?facts? are true. I like balance as well.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

The 'fact's are, well....just look at how many people on this forum got DR/DP from weed, or any other illegal drug. That's not even anecdotal.



> but I remember well the incredible wierdness that started happening after a few years of use and especially after onset of dr/dp. It was unbearable. Unreality intensified to the max while stoned, I could hardly follow converstaions, I did not know who I was or others were and laughter was uncontrollable


That is EXACTLY how I felt. Exactly.

Balance is all well and good, but..well, I dunno. Would you stand out in the middle of a thunderstorm holding a metal pole above your head? Of course you wouldn't.


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeh being stoned is the absolute apex of the DR/DP state for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> The 'fact's are, well....just look at how many people on this forum got DR/DP from weed, or any other illegal drug. That's not even anecdotal.
> 
> Balance is all well and good, but..well, I dunno. Would you stand out in the middle of a thunderstorm holding a metal pole above your head? Of course you wouldn't.


The forum is small (understatement) compared to the world?s population (6.5 Billion) so no accurate ?facts? can come from this forum because you can?t get a good average of people who got DR/DP from smoking weed and people who haven?t? Something tells me if people had a reason to come here who did not get DR/DP from smoking weed you?d have a crowd.

Balance is 50/50; the odds of you turning to ash by holding a metal pole above your head (if you were in an empty field) are not 50/50.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^ That's exactly what i was going to say you took the words right out of my mouth. Just because alot of people on this board got their dp/dr from smoking weed does not mean that the general public has anything to fear from smoking a joint. If you went on to a chronic heartburn sufferers website you would probley hear about how chili is the devil and how noone should eat it.

This website represent's only a very small proportion of the public. Naturally your going to hear alot of horror stories about weed and other recreational drug's on a website where some people got their dp/dr from drug use.

I never had any real problem with an illegal drug but i had a horrible time with alcohol. It almost cost me my life and i would think that is no understatment. But do i think your average person has anything to fear from drinking a couple of beer's every now and then? No i dont because i realize that the problem was with me and not the drug.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

On one (and sadly just one) occasion pot actually CURED my dp/dr. It relaxed my mind enuff to feel spontaneous again and all my sensations and reality flooded back. But when I looked around and said WOW I'm back!...my dp/dr returned again. I couldn't hold the spontaneousness of the moment or whatever. Weird eh?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

flat said:


> On one (and sadly just one) occasion pot actually CURED my dp/dr. It relaxed my mind enuff to feel spontaneous again and all my sensations and reality flooded back. But when I looked around and said WOW I'm back!...my dp/dr returned again. I couldn't hold the spontaneousness of the moment or whatever. Weird eh?


I can sympathize with you on this one, I notice my sense of ?depth? returned in which I felt the world around me was 3-D; It was wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

My dr/dp issues got much worse with marijuana. When I really started to notice them was after I started to smoke pot here and there. Most of my episodes feel like a disturbing marijuana trip so I have no desire to smoke anymore. It only makes me feel more detached. It screws with brain chemicals and hormones anyway.


----------



## lpolo69 (Aug 8, 2007)

My first Dp episode actually happened while i was on weed in college and my heart started pounding real hard and it was the first and scariest moment of my life. I have had dp mode since then quite a bit but weed is the worst for me.


----------



## Passage (Nov 5, 2006)

Smoking marijuana really helps me with my DP. I don't know why so many people are having problems with it. It feels like I temporarily don't have DP and allows me to think clearly. One theory I can up with is that people who are "cannibas induced" have always had DP but just had episodes of it and maybe thought this was normal. Smoking revealed the DP by letting your mind run wild with new thoughts and ideas. It's just i find it so hard to believe so many people have DP just from smoking pot.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Smoking weed really helped my DP/DR before I got HPPD.

After HPPD, smoking pot makes me feel...weird. Smoking a joint or two is mostly enjoyable, and helps me socialize, but smoking huge amounts in one night will usually make me panicky and quiet.


----------

